# Recommended Polarized Sunglasses?



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

looking to buy a new pair of glasses. can anyone recommend a good pair of all-purpose polarized glasses?

i don't really want to break the bank though.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Even the cheepies at wally world are mostly polarized. Once you see the difference, you will never go back! It is one of those things that you have to experience to appreciate.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Walmart is where I get all of mine. As much as I loose or break my glasses the ones at walmart are perfect.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

When dealing with Polorized Glasses, the words Good and Cheap do not ever show up in the same sentance. I have 2 pair of Ocean Waves and there both about 10 years old, 1 pair is prescription and I usually wear those since my eyes are close to the same now as they were then. Anyways, Action Optics are decent but not really any cheaper, better figure for top notch ones, will run you anywhere from 100-200 bucks, and add another 100 if you want them in a prescription grade. 
Like previously mentioned, you have to experience quality glasses to understand why folks would pay mre for them, sure the wallie worlds are better then nothing but if you want to really see a ton more, drop some dough and get some nice ones like the Ocean Waves, Ill never use another brand as I continually see stuff my buddies do not on a daily basis, at first I thought I was just better at seeing fish but nope, just have a head start with the quality glasses... Yes, you do get what you pay for, no question about it.

Salmonid


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> When dealing with Polorized Glasses, the words Good and Cheap do not ever show up in the same sentance. I have 2 pair of Ocean Waves and there both about 10 years old, 1 pair is prescription and I usually wear those since my eyes are close to the same now as they were then. Anyways, Action Optics are decent but not really any cheaper
> Salmonid


i have a pr of prescription ocean waves and a pair of action optics---the coating is on the outside of the a/o and scratched---ocean waves are sandwiched between glass---i sometimes can spot tarpon before the guide does !

i tried costa del mar and get a double image--- its weird and i didnt like them

ocean waves are great!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Do yourself a favor...as mentioned, skip a car payment and buy a great pair of optically high end sunglasses...I have a pair of Oakleys now (7 yrs) but want a pair of Maui Jim Titaniums...great glass lens, light weight and super durable, but $320!

I'll have to check out the Oceans first though.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a pair of Maui Jims and also a pair of Oakley Half jacket polarized. Both are great on the water. Get a hard case for whatever pair you buy and you will have them for a long time. I retired a pair of Oakley M Frames last year that I had for over 10 years......


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

When I check Cabelas and Bass Pro, I see different color lenses. I know amber is for driving, blue for extreme sunlight, but which color do you get for overall. Green or grey?

Rich


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I heard that amber is the best for fishing. I need to get a new pair too. I'm thinking about getting a pair at Wal-Mart, but I don't know.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got an amber pair at Wal-Mart 2 years ago. They work great, have held up well, and only cost $10. $320 for sunglasses? If I spent that much it would guarantee that I stepped/sat on them or dropped them overboard the first time out.
Brian


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

another great thing to get to help ur glasses last longer go to an optical store and get the micro-fiber cloth and a bottle of there cleaner, this allows for fewer scratches on the lenses even in dusty conditions, i have pescription glasses frameless and prescription sun glasses polarized frameless, and still have no scratches at all from using the micro fiber cloths. 

if you have to have prescription glasses also look for the specials right now, buy one get one or buy two get half off, when i bought mine i got a buy one get one deal and got my sun glasses, yeah it cost me $450 but i got both of them and both are prescriptions.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I really like my Solar Bats  WB


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

fugarwi7 said:


> I have a pair of Oakleys now (7 yrs) but want a pair of Maui Jim Titaniums...great glass lens, light weight and super durable, but $320!


I have a pair and they are one of the best pair of glasses that I have ever baught.And I never buy cheap glasses.It is not worth to buy cheap unless you are somebody who is always losing your glasses.Always have a good cord on them and a good hard case to keep them in when you're not wearing them!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> .It is not worth to buy cheap unless you are somebody who is always losing your glasses.


i lose more in a year than most people will own in 3 lifetimes


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've used Ray Ban polarized sunglasses for the last couple of years. Not terribly expensive at about $180 a pair.

I keep a couple of pairs of cheapie sunglasses on the boat in case a guest forgets theirs.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

check out sierratradingpost.com for good sunglasses at a discount price. A couple of years ago I bought a pair of orvis polarized glass sunglasses, retail for $200 for $50 on clearance at sierratradingpost.com


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

What everyone else said. I've had cheap ones, own Ray Bans, Oakleys, and Maui Jims. After trying all, I keep the Amber Maui Jims on the boat for fishing, Black Maui Jims in the car for driving, Oakleys for around town and on the rare occasion I ride my motorcycle without my helmet, and the Ray Bans for when I forget my other glasses (bought one pair when I was in Virginia Beach for $50.00 before a deep sea fishing trip b/c I forgot my Maui Jims) and whenever I have a guest fishing with me as well as around town. The cheap ones have long been gone...some broken, others just trashed after trying better sunglasses.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

FishingAddict17 said:


> I keep the Amber Maui Jims on the boat for fishing, Black Maui Jims in the car for driving,


I'm glad I'm not the only one w/ two pairs od MJs. 
I do the same, but wear the ambers when its overcast and the black when its sunny. 

They are pricey, but are by far the best sunglasses on the market in my book. I was a $10 sunglasses man until I tried on a pair of MJs. I could not believe the difference. Last time I went into the eye doctor I was holding them in my hand and my doc. went on and on about how great they were. 
I lucked out w/ mine as well, I was able to score titanium sports for about $125. On pair was a gift to boot! (Know a guy whose company owns part of MJ). The only problem is you don't want to loose them or break them like the $10 jobs.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree that the Maui Jims are by far the optimum fishing glasses. I have an amber pair I use when fishing. I go to Canada for a week every year and the lake water is tea color from the pine tar. The amber lenses allow me to sight fish walleye like they have a neon sign attached to them.
I do have a question though since my vision is going south. Do any of you have prescription lenses in your Maui's and if so are the lenses as clear and is the polarization as good as the normal vision glasses.
Another thing about Maui's, the lens coating on the pair I've had for 12 years started delaminating 2 years ago and I called them. They had me send them and they redid the lenses and replaced the frames for no cost.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ive always wore prescrip glasses and wasnt fortunate enough to beable to wear off the shelf sunglasses, but im positive ud notice a difference from prescrip to off the shelf being there made for ur eye strength to help u see better, now i have tried the snap on lenses and they dont even compare to my prescrip sun glasses i have huge difference in clarity and vision and i think that it is partly due to the fact that the snap on lenses really didnt do much for me compared to my prescript glasses. Any time u go from off the shelf glasses to prescript itll take a lil time to adjust to them but in the end ull def see better thats for sure. JMO and all my life of wearing prescription glasses.

Edit: for making ur lenses last longer use a micro fiber cloth and a lenses cleaning solution, mater and rags and t-shirts wil scratch and destroy the protective coating on any type of glasses weather prescripor off the shelf.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I read a magazine article a few years ago about polarized glasses that said that different glasses work better for different people. I tried out several brands by looking into the trout pool at Cabellas while standing at an angle that created a glare. Weight and fit were also important to me for all day comfort. I ended up ordering a pair of Oakley half jackets and have no complaints.

They are far superior to the Spy polarized glasses I had previously.


----------

